# Cory water change?



## coryman (Apr 11, 2005)

Is it better to do a 50% water change to breed bronze cories in the morning, in the afternoon, or at
night? Thanks!


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Actually the best time to do it is right as a storm of some sort hits. The change in barometric pressure is as much of a trigger as the new water.


----------



## coryman (Apr 11, 2005)

I used natural rainwater and did the water change during a rainstorm witch was two days ago and,
acorrding to some other cory breeders, two days after a cool water change is when they should spawn.So tonight should be the night! 



By the way, my cool water change dropped the water temp from 72-60.


Is every thing here right?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A rather larger than normal drop in temp but everything else seems right.


----------



## coryman (Apr 11, 2005)

No eggs this morning. I dont know what the matter is! Should I wait for a month and feed them more often, and then try it again? Should I use a bare bottom tank?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

David is right. A storm is the key. This is a good time of the year. Check your weather. Do a 50% water change two days before a low pressure comes through. Next day do another 50%. Use cold water. As much as 10-15 degrees colder than tank. Your corys need to be mature, of course and it takes longer than some people think for them to mature.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I am not a breeder but I have gotten spawns now and then over the years. What I have noticed to be most helpful is conditioning with live foods. When fed live red worms to condition, my colony of 5 sterbai breeders produces over 150 eggs. The same group conditioned on frozen blood worms will produce about 30 eggs.

I also find it helps to allow the tank water to get dirtier than normal. Skip water changes for two weeks as well as doing the live feeding. Wait for that storm and hit with big water change. I think going from "dirty" to clean water is as important as the temp drop. I rarely use noticably cooler water and still get spawns. However, some corys are harder to spawn than others and then cooler may also be needed.

Before the spring rains and onrush of clean cooler water, corys are living in lower levels of water and likely reduced flow. Food becomes more concentrated but the water is not as clean when in full flow from spring rains and mountain melts. So corys are swimming around in the dirtiest water they normally experience, at a lower level and with food plentiful. Then comes and onrush of cool clean water usually triggered by heavy rains etc. Then they spawn


----------



## coryman (Apr 11, 2005)

Ok thanks, but where can i get "red worms" and what are they? My cories are about 2 inches long and the females are a 1/4 inch bigger,thats mature right? Could I use baby brine shrimp for a conditioning food?



oh, and should I use a bare bottom tank or not, because all I got in my 10 gallon tank is sand,a power filter, 3 amazon sward plants,6 bronze cories and 1 assorted cory.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Blackworms are easier to find- they are perfect size - breeders I know use them. Try here http://www.aquaticfoods.com/


----------



## coryman (Apr 11, 2005)

I got EGGS!!!!!!!!!!!!  I put a teaspoon of methylene blue in the tank. I moved my cories to my 55 gallon tank. I think I got around 50 eggs. My tank is very blue. They were all laid on plants! Is this all good?


----------



## coryman (Apr 11, 2005)

My cory eggs were getting dark and then just turned yellow is this good or bad?


----------

